# How FAST is the Xray M18?



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

So, like the subject says... How fast is the Xray M18? Is it quick enough in a good driver's hands to beat an equally skilled BRP Pro or SC!8 driver?

Since the stock motor wouldn't be any competition for the BRPs, I'm presuming we would be talking about Mabuchi 370 sized motors such as the Wattage 370, Graupner Speed 300 6V, Team Orion Big Block, Peak Chubby, etc...

Color me curious...

Anyone seen them race Micros? I hear they put a pretty good whipping on the modified Micros, even the Exo2 chassis equipped cars. 
The Xray is hands down, FAR superior to the the HPI Micro. (Even if the stock M18 chassis is fairly flexible...)


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

im curious too..

but i'll still *B* u*RP* for now  
there has to be some feedback.. everyone and their mother
bought an xray


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Ive raced my HPI against and it wasn't the huge leap I thought it would be, actually the HPI's put a whoppin on it.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

patcollins said:


> Ive raced my HPI against and it wasn't the huge leap I thought it would be, actually the HPI's put a whoppin on it.


hmmm... didnt think so. i think it was just a hype. now i just sold my HPI so it would be cool to see an Xray with my TC3 ~ but its all good.. ill stick with my BRP. 

now I am waiting for the surge of aftermarket parts to hit and the "craze" to begin.. oh well. i must say its a SMOOTH car, but i guess its just another ... micro =)

my two.5 cents.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

X Ray will not need many aftermarket parts! It was designed very well and I do not beleive with that in mind, all the other parts that is. I got to see Mr Hudy himself running one at the indoor champs it looked pretty good and was fast but I later seen that it was running 7 cells with a brushless motor or something. 
As to weather it will beat a BRP I don't know yet but if it does it's because it is 4WD  
Micro is done :wave:


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

The X-Ray has its own issues. THe one I ran against kept burning up motors and I have already seen a flat plate carbon fiber upper deck on one because "it isnt stiff enough".


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I hear complaints that the stock chassis has too much flex. I don't know if this flex is there when the chassis stiffener is used or not. But, despite the flex I hear it is quick and the flex doesn't reveal itself with handling problems from a couple drivers on another forum who have mentioined the flex, they report the suspension is doing its job. 

As far as motors getting burnt up...the gearing is very different than the Micro and it will need different gearing. So, if you are smoking motors you have it over or undergeared...

This car interests me, the Micro never did...


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> X Ray will not need many aftermarket parts! It was designed very well and I do not beleive with that in mind, all the other parts that is. I got to see Mr Hudy himself running one at the indoor champs it looked pretty good and was fast but I later seen that it was running 7 cells with a brushless motor or something.
> As to weather it will beat a BRP I don't know yet but if it does it's because it is 4WD
> Micro is done :wave:


Why don't you purchase one and find out how it fares against the BRP cars?


----------



## wcrotty (Sep 25, 2001)

Hands down the Xray kills the micro out of the box. Even a 
hopped up micro can't keep up. The drive train has no drag,
and the gear diffs rock. Yes there are needed upgrades to make
the car great. Most people love upgrades because that gives
them something to do.

Now i don't know if it will keep up with the brp car but it's 
4WD so it doesn't matter. Two different classes.


----------



## mimxrider (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree the X ray is cool, but the aftermarket kits are hard to find. I emailed X ray and got the run around. SO I went wth the Vendetta since I have an indoor and outdoor track. I did the rage system on the latest vendetta mini. It's wild and everything fits, I did a full write up for everyone to see. Check the picture out on the www.mimxra.com message board under the mod section. with the stock gearing I bet 80mph is not out of the question. I should have video soon for this on the site.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*X-Ray Fast?*

Seems to me that the only thing faster about the x-ray is how it burns through your racing budget. For speed AND durability you can't beat the BRP. And basically no hop ups needed.:thumbsup:



Indeed...


----------

